# Ball heads vs. Pan/tilt- advice?



## TeenTog (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure if this is the best area of the forum to put this topic under, but oh well here goes. 


I will be going to the Gand Tetons and Yellowstone later this summer, and I am looking to upgrade my tripod. I have (almost) set my mind on the Manfrotto 190xprob. However, I need a head. When researching, I found some people saying that ball heads were best for landscape photography, while others said that with ball heads, its nearly impossible to keep the horizon level without a hotshoe bubble level, so pan/tilt heads were ideal. Advice?


----------



## rwmson (Jan 31, 2013)

I could see a hotshoe bubble level coming in handy whichever head you buy.


----------

